# Overdrive para Bajo electrico



## oziriz (Oct 10, 2010)

hola a todos...

queria pedirles ayuda sobre un par de dudas que tengo respecto al circuito que adjunto...

mi primera duda es respecto a su op amp (m5218)...como vemos... tiene 4 'cables' al aire por asi decirlo, investigue un poco y resulta que este IC es 'dual power supply type'...primero me preguntaba entonces cuales son las dos power supply...y como no estoy seguro aun si voy a encontrar este IC para comprar en la tienda quise buscar algun reemplazo y por ahi encontre el LM4562, pero googlee y este no es "dual power supply" asi que luego me fije la configuracion de pines del m5218 y es exactamente igual a la de un tl072 y todos sus miles equivalentes... asi que queria saber si alguien sabe a que viene esto del dual power supply y me explica algo por favor...

la otra duda es... como vemos hay un fet en la entrada y otro por la salida del circuito y ambos tienen un diodo 'al aire' en su gate... que debo hacer aqui??

PD: se me hace raro el diodo que hay entre in+ y in- del 1er op amp.. (?)


----------



## Tavo (Oct 10, 2010)

oziriz dijo:


> hola a todos...
> 
> queria pedirles ayuda sobre un par de dudas que tengo *respecto al circuito que adjunto...*



Yo no veo ningún circuito. O te olvidaste de adjuntarlo, o falló la carga del mismo.
Por favor, adjunta el archivo, no se puede deducir nada así en el aire...

Saludos.


----------



## oziriz (Oct 10, 2010)

ya esta... lo siento, paso que el sistema no pudo redimensionar la imagen y tuve que hacerlo manualmente y volverlo a subir pero ahi esta


----------



## Electronec (Oct 10, 2010)

Que modelo y fabricante es este overdrive?

Te aconsejo encuentres un esquema mas claro, evitaras muchos quebraderos de cabeza.

Saludos.


----------



## Cacho (Oct 11, 2010)

Hola Oziriz (qué raro me suena con zetas...)

Eso que tenés a la entrada es el buffer de un pedal sin true bypass. Tiene toda la pinta de ser un Boss y los diodos esos se deberían conectar al circuito de control. Si tenés un DPDT o un 3PDT para poner en tu pedal, sacá todo eso (lo de la entrada y la salida) y vas a tener el mismo resultado con menos componentes y sin rompederos de cabeza 

El operacional parece un MC52noséquémás. Da la impresiónd e que lo dibujaron usando dos operacionales simples, cada uno con sus dos pines de alimentación y los dos de corrección de offset. No los mires siquiera, es más simple así . Te apuesto que en lugar de ese operacional podés usar un TL072 o un NE5532 (varía la entrada, elegí el que tenga la que coincida con la del original) o hasta un RC4558, 1458 o cualquier otro que consigas. En esa aplicación no vas a notar diferencias entre ellos, las ganancias no son tal altas por lo poco que se distingue del esquema.

Saludos


----------



## oziriz (Oct 11, 2010)

primero gracias por responder...

el pedal en concreto es un Boss ODB-3
es el unico diagrama que pude encontrar...
disculpen, no me fije lo borroso que quedo cuando lo redimensione...pero ya aumente un rar con la resolucion mucho mejor

Cacho, lo que explicaste respecto a los gate no entendi muy bien... dices que si puenteo catodo y catodo, tengo un bypass simple?

edito para borrar todo lo que dije respecto al op amp para no agobiarlos jaja...resulta que los tios de mitsubishi nos complican la vida...cuando dicen single power supply son op amp que funcionan con GND de 0v para arriba y los DUAL power supply soportan tension simetrica jaja
cabe destacar que sus caracteristas dicen LOW NOISE, y su reemplazo que habia encontrado LM4562, dice HIGH PERFOMANCE, HIGH FIDELITY AUDIO AMPLIFIER, asi que suena muy prometedor jeje

me quedo con la duda de los FET... espero sus respuestas


----------



## Selkir (Oct 11, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> Hola Oziriz (qué raro me suena con zetas...)
> 
> Eso que tenés a la entrada es el buffer de un pedal sin true bypass... Si tenés un DPDT o un 3PDT para poner en tu pedal, sacá todo eso (lo de la entrada y la salida) y vas a tener el mismo resultado con menos componentes y sin rompederos de cabeza
> Saludos



¿Qué significa eso de _sacar todo eso_? ¿A que partes del circuito te refieres exactamente?


----------



## Cacho (Oct 11, 2010)

A esto me refiero:


Ahí está encerrado en círculos lo que hace el corte de señal y un buffer a la salida.
Todo eso se puede sacar si usás un True Bypass (o sea, un DPDT o un 3PDT).

Los Gates de los transistores que están ahí son los que se conectan al circuito de control del asunto, que no está en ese esquema.

Saludos


----------



## Electronec (Oct 11, 2010)

Claro........es verdad Cacho.
Ahí tiene que ir esto:






Pero me pregunto:

¿Como y donde hace el Bypass?
Cuando el Fet conduce, no problema, pero cuando se corta, la señal se queda en el Fet.
No veo un Bypass claro.
A no ser que siga faltando otra porción del circuito.

Saludos.


----------



## oziriz (Oct 11, 2010)

haber me ha parecido interesante lo del bypass...
o sea que conectando esos dos cables saliendo de los capacitores de 470pf del diagrama de Electronec a los Gate, tendria un bypass simple al alcance de un pulso?
eso me parece bien para unas ideas que tengo en mente...

pero de todos modos quisiera estar seguro de como seria la version con dpdt...o sea que en lado del IN deberia sacar las 2 resistencias 1M, el FET y el capacitor de 100nf.... y del OUT sacar todo desde el FET hasta antes de la ultima resistencia en serie?

sacar el buffer no me afectaria el resultado final?


----------



## Cacho (Oct 11, 2010)

Electronec dijo:


> Pero me pregunto:
> ¿Como y donde hace el Bypass?
> Cuando el Fet conduce, no problema, pero cuando se corta, la señal se queda en el Fet.
> No veo un Bypass claro.
> A no ser que siga faltando otra porción del circuito.


Lo que falta no es un circuito más (bueno, en realidad puede ser otro FET igual a esos). Lo que es difícil de ver (por lo cochino que resulta, electrónicamente hablando) es esto:






Ahí tenés un esquema de cómo van las conexiones sin el True Bypass.
El SPDT es en este caso el FF, y en el cable "de abajo" podés tener un FET tal y como hay en la entrada.

@Oziriz: Acá podés ver cómo es la opción de los DPDT (True Bypass). Y lo de que se vea afectada la salida por no tener buffer, no pasa nada: Tenés un operacional ahí, eso te da la impedancia y corriente que necesitás.
Acá podés ver (Electronec, calculo que a vos también te va a gustar el link) más sobre los bypasses que se pueden hacer. Está casi al principio el diagrama de bloques de estos bichitos.

Saludos


----------



## oziriz (Oct 12, 2010)

lo del true bypass con el dpdt ya me lo sabia...
incluso conozco el millenium bypass que con ayuda de un pequeño circuito puedes tener un led de EFFECT ON usando un dpdt

pero lo que yo queria estar seguro es como debe quedar mi circuito... asi esta bien???


----------



## Cacho (Oct 12, 2010)

Ok, no te había entendido.

El esquema tiene buena pinta. Probalo a ver cómo anda y comentá qué resulta de ahí. Inclusive podrías bajarle el valor de la R de 1k que tenés a la salida. Con 100 Ohm ya vas bien.
No se va a notar una diferencia apreciable, sólo es una sugerencia por la costumbre de usarlo de esa manera.

Saludos


----------



## oziriz (Oct 13, 2010)

gracias por responder...entonces ese circuito es el circuito final...

a lo de la resistencia... coincido contigo, es muy comun ver la de 100ohm... pero la cuestion es que en los pedales de bajo la impedancia de salida es muy baja(sera porque la ganancia de los microfonos del bajo es muy alta), y en la entrada del ampli la impedancia es tremendamente alta (creo que es asi o al reves...nunca he podido entender bien el asunto de las impedancias) ....el asunto es que hay un tremendo recorte de frecuencias, tantos de las muy muy bajas (que son el alma del bajo) como las muy muy altas (que no son tan importantes) ... 
entonces habia visto en un circuito un potenciometro en serie a la entrada del circuito y pense que esto podria ayudar, pero el resultado fue desastroso...ahora con lo que has mencionado, se me ha ocurrido que jugar con la resistencia a la salida podria resultar mejor...probare...y contare...


----------



## Electronec (Oct 13, 2010)

Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Acá podés ver (Electronec, calculo que a vos también te va a gustar el link) más sobre los bypasses que se pueden hacer. Está casi al principio el diagrama de bloques de estos bichitos.



Gracias Cacho.......interesante.

Saludos.


----------



## Cacho (Oct 13, 2010)

oziriz dijo:


> gracias por responder


De nada. Me alegro de que te haya servido lo que escribí.



oziriz dijo:


> a lo de la resistencia... coincido contigo, es muy comun ver la de 100ohm... pero la cuestion es que en los pedales de bajo la impedancia de salida es muy baja(sera porque la ganancia de los microfonos del bajo es muy alta), y en la entrada del ampli la impedancia es tremendamente alta (creo que es asi o al reves...nunca he podido entender bien el asunto de las impedancias) ....el asunto es que hay un tremendo recorte de frecuencias, tantos de las muy muy bajas (que son el alma del bajo) como las muy muy altas (que no son tan importantes) ...
> entonces habia visto en un circuito un potenciometro en serie a la entrada del circuito y pense que esto podria ayudar, pero el resultado fue desastroso...ahora con lo que has mencionado, se me ha ocurrido que jugar con la resistencia a la salida podria resultar mejor...probare...y contare...


Pará... Que no viene por ese lado la cosa.

Esa resistencia desacopla las capacitancias parásitas del cable (esas quedan por un lado) de la salida del circuito (hecha por el operacional, en este caso).
Como la salida es de (muy) baja impedancia y la entrada del ampli es de (muy) alta impedancia, tenés una buena transferencia de tensión (quees lo que te interesa transmitir) y vas a usar poca corriente (alta impedancia de entrada). Con esa nada de corriente, la resistencia no importa mucho si es de 100r o de 1k, sólo que la caída será 10 veces mayor. En corrientes despreciables, no hay drama con eso, si llegás a tener una corriente más o menos alta... Con 1k, por cada uA de corriente tenés una caída de 1mV, con 100r tenés 100uV de caída por cada uA. La señal es suficientemente grande como para que esa caída no sea muy relevante, así que estos son detalles que no van a afectar demasiado el resultado final, peeeeeeeero... El burro de la noria es así 

Con un pote en serie con la entrada no hacés nada que valga la pena, ni lo pongas. Variando el valor de la resistencia... poco harás, también. Y el tono no debería cambiar. Como sea, experimentá todo lo que quieras,sacate las dudas y las ganas y comentá los resultados y descubrimientos, a ver qué sale.

Saludos

PS: Casi me olvido, de nada, Electronec.


----------



## oziriz (Oct 13, 2010)

ok...gracias por la explicacion...lo del pote a la entrada supe que era una mala idea una vez que lo probe jaja pero juro que lo vi asi en otro circuito...en fin...no me hace falta probarlo a la salida...no dire que te entendi en un 100% pero te capte la idea jaja...quedo conforme

lo que quisiera saber entonces... es a que se debe ese recorte de frecuencias que mencione...como podria solucionarlo...
si estoy con el sonido limpio (directo del bajo al ampli) las frecuencias bajas retumban el cuarto bien bonito jaja...pero luego pongo la distorsion y la mas bajas (asi como las altas,aunque estas deben ser cortadas por los filtros del preamp) se pierden...
no tengo claro a nivel electronico cual es el fenomeno pero por ejemplo si dejas una cuerda sonando, empieza bien atenuado y luego sube el volumen (frec bajas)...

PD: valga la redundancia...hablamos de un amplificador Para Bajo electrico, tiene lo suyo


----------



## eL1ct (Oct 14, 2010)

Hola:
Respondiendo a lo de las frecuencias; creo que puede ser por los condensadores de acoplamiento, que en teoria su funcion es dejar pasar a la corriente alterna, inpidiendo el paso a la corriente continua (asi cambiamos la tension de offset sobre la cual se "dibuja" la señal).
La cuestion es que, la teoria siempre difiere dela realidad, asi este condensador se "come" (atenua) una pequeña parte de la señal, la cuestion es que este condensador atenua mas las frecuencias bajas que las altas, este es el "problema" que se nota con los bajos (a la guitarra me refiero, por que estamos hablando de eso, no?). 
Por ejemplo, en el ultimo circuito que posteaste, creo que el valor de R43 (si no veo mal) es bajo, ya que esta al lado de un condensador de 100nF, esto pude atenuar las frecuencias bajas, en teoria no es tanto pero segun mi experiencia, la realidad te sorprende....
Yo te recomiendo que aumentes el valor de algunos condensadores y resistencias, tampoco pongas valores demasiado altos... quiza lo mejor sea que pruebes...

Por cierto lo de los operacionales, te valdra casi cualquier operacional (decente) yo para pedales de guitarra suelo usar los: NE5532, LM833, TL072, tlc2272 y he de decirte que todos suenan bien, pero cada uno a su manera... se nota la diferencia, poquito pero se nota.

Sobre el baypass; yo uso el millenium2, y funciona bien...

Un saludo.


----------



## Cacho (Oct 14, 2010)

eL1ct dijo:


> La cuestion es que, la teoria siempre difiere dela realidad, asi este condensador se "come" (atenua) una pequeña parte de la señal, la cuestion es que este condensador atenua mas las frecuencias bajas que las altas, este es el "problema" que se nota con los bajos (a la guitarra me refiero, por que estamos hablando de eso, no?).
> Por ejemplo, en el ultimo circuito que posteaste, creo que el valor de R43 (si no veo mal) es bajo, ya que esta al lado de un condensador de 100nF, esto pude atenuar las frecuencias bajas, en teoria no es tanto pero segun mi experiencia, la realidad te sorprende....
> Yo te recomiendo que aumentes el valor de algunos condensadores y resistencias, tampoco pongas valores demasiado altos... quiza lo mejor sea que pruebes...


El condensador solito tiene un efecto despreciable en atenuación de frecuencias (mucho menos en audio). Lo que sí entra en juego acá son los filtros pasaaltos que forman los condensadores con las resistencias a masa que tienen después. No hay ninguno de .1uF a la salida, son todos de 1uF y esos forman filtros con las resistencias que tienen justito al lado (el pote de volumen incluido). En ese caso la frecuencia de corte (condensador/pote de vol de 50k y R de 10k) está por debajo de los 5Hz, así que ni se mete con estas cosas. Y la resistencia de 10k se podría sacar de ahí.


Saludos


----------



## eL1ct (Oct 14, 2010)

Hay uno de 100nF despues del buffer de la entrada, y siempre que conectes algo a la salida de estos condensadores, habra un poco de corriente. Si, son filtros pasaaltos aunque no los he llamado asi porque no es esa su funcion.

De todas formas, corrijeme si me equivoco, pero a la frecuencia de corte, ya atenua a -3dB...

No digo que tengas que poner patasarriba el circuito, solo que tengas en cuenta eso... 

PD: por ejemplo el fender blender utiliza condensadores de hasta 10uF, ya que los "acompaña" (hace filtros pasaaltos) con resistencias de 10K. Los bajos suenan estupendos con una guitarra, pero para un bajo puede que necesite mas via libre para bajos (a la frecuencia me refiero)...


----------



## oziriz (Oct 15, 2010)

hola... la verdad de filtros se muy poco, asi que no tengo mucho que decir sobre lo que estan hablando...pero lo si queria decirles...es que el problema que mencione, no esta en el pedal, esta entre ampli y pedal, en la transferencia del uno al otro, porque el ampli no tiene nada, es la misma respuesta con cualquier ampli DE BAJO...con un ampli cualquiera, de los que son para musica en gral o cualquier cosa asi, no hay ese problema... logicamente que el sonido del bajo en un ampli cualquiera, de bajo no tiene nada, pero eso si, no existe ese recorte...
es como les decia...los amplis de bajo tienen lo suyo...el problema esta en su preamp...supongo...pero es asi no mas...solo que debe haber alguna solucion...porque este problema no lo vemos en los conciertos o grabaciones ....por eso pensaba yo que el problema podria estar en las impedancias...pero ya lo decia...yo se muy poco jeje

PD: recuerden el detalle que mencione, que si dejo vibrando una cuerda...empieza atenuada y despues se recupera

PD2: he probado el fender blender...es un pedazo de pedal y justamente por eso de los filtros, pense que seria tremendo en un bajo, pero el resultado fue muy malo, quede frustrado ...sin embargo me base en el para modificar un pedalcito y me gusto el resultado


----------



## Electronec (Oct 15, 2010)

oziriz dijo:
			
		

> ecuerden el detalle que mencione, que si dejo vibrando una cuerda...empieza atenuada y despues se recupera



¿Puede ser, que tu pedal esté saturado?
Cuando presionas la cuerda, la señal es mas fuerte y a medida que la señal baja, la ganancia del pedal se adapta a la de tu bajo.

Saludos.


----------



## Cacho (Oct 15, 2010)

eL1ct dijo:


> De todas formas, corrijeme si me equivoco, pero a la frecuencia de corte, ya atenua a -3dB...
> No te corrijo. Es así.
> A partir de ese punto cae a razón de 6dB/oct, y en la frecuencia que se calcula ya hay una atenuación de 3dB.
> 
> PD: por ejemplo el fender blender utiliza condensadores de hasta 10uF, ya que los "acompaña" (hace filtros pasaaltos) con resistencias de 10K.


10uF y 10k forman un filtro en la misma frecuencia que 1uF y 100k 

Circuito:






Frecuencia de Corte (f-3dB):





Fuente de ambas imágenes

Ahí el valor de C está en Faradios (ojo con eso, que son muchos ceros antes del primer numerito) y el de R está en Ohm. Como se ve, si C es 10 veces más grande y R es 10 veces más chico, el número no cambia.
Cambiarán otras cosas, sí, pero la frecuencia de corte no.

En cuanto a lo que planteás, Oziriz, suena como un condensador cargándose.
Si el equipo es comercial, es casi imposible que tenga uno al revés, así que revisá para encontrar alguno hinchado o funcionando mal. Si es un equipo casero, además de lo anterior revisá que no tengas uno al revés.
Yo empezaría por ahí.

Saludos


----------



## oziriz (Oct 15, 2010)

me ha entrado una duda mas respecto al circuito...

la alimentacion del op amp...debe ser 9v a GND o 9v a Vref?


----------



## Cacho (Oct 16, 2010)

9V y GND.
Si te fijás, Vref lo hace con un divisor hecho con dos resistencias de 10k (tendrá 4,5V o +V/2, como quieras verlo). Con eso polariza las entradas del operacional, pero no lo alimentás desde ahí.


Saludos


----------



## oziriz (Dic 8, 2010)

hola... espero que no este mal revivir este tema...pero como es sobre lo mismo creo que no tiene sentido crear otro ademas que no es 'tan' viejo...

resulta que finalmente me di el tiempo para hacer la PCB de este diagrama...por un lado queria compartirlo con la comunidad ya que he visto varios electronicos bajistas por ahi que se que estaran agradecidos  ... y tambien quisiera algunos se animen a revisar la PCB y asegurarse de que esta todo bien y corregir lo que haga falta para que todos podamos hacernos este pedalcito sin complicaciones ...

en fin...en el rar esta el diagrama original, y el diagrama que modifique segun las indicaciones que me dieron, esta el archivo en formato PCB Wizard para que puedan imprimarlo de ahi directo y ahi estan indicados los componentes, ademas hay una imagen mas indicando algunos detalles mas, disculpen que las cosas no sean mas claras pero no se que software utilizan para hacer esos layouts 'bonitos'  jeje.....y la lista de materiales donde tambien ahi indica la numeracion de los transistores a cual corresponde cada uno...
* las resistencias que van entre los pines de los potenciometros no estan en la PCB, quiere decir que lo suelden directo al potenciometro 

si alguien conoce cuales son los reemplazos mas ideales para los transistores que utilizamos en este circuito, seria bueno ya que esos SA, SC creo que no son muy comunes y el FET no se si es comun... en cuanto al IC , esta hecho para usarlo con TL072, aunque yo he tenido buenos resultados en cuestiones de 'overdrive' con el JRC4558D, de todos modos no esta de mas probar con los que uds quieran y vean cual les gusta mas, siempre y cuando sean del mismo pinout
otra pregunta...el capacitor de 0.15uF polarizado...si no lo encuentro...me conviene poner 150nF de poliester o un 0.22uF polarizado porque me parece que ese valor si hay para comprar

.
.
.
.
disculpen.. me habia olvidado del millenium bypass... lo he aumentado, para los que gusten hacerlo con esto mas... si no saben que es...los refiero a esta pagina http://www.pisotones.com/Articulos/truebp.htm
pero basicamente consiste en un TRUE bypass + LED con un DPDT
el diodo es un 1n4148 y el FET es BS170 o el 2N7000 que yo utilizo siempre...solo fijense en patillaje que es distinto

jeje edito una vez mas...volvi a revisar la PCB y me faltaba una resistencia y otra resistencia que estaba a tierra y era a V/2 , la version corregida esta en odb-3 + millenium


----------



## eL1ct (Ene 11, 2011)

Hola:

He revisado el circuito, y creo que hay una errata, esto que esta en rojo deberia estar al reves (en el archivo adjunto).

He estado simulando la parte del tono y tengo una pregunta:

El tono de los bajos te funciona bien? aun despues de corregir lo que te he dicho? es que, en el simulador, la parte de "EQ bass" no funciona bien, o al menos como creo que deberia funcionar (hace justo lo contrario)... yo lo revisaria...

Respecto a los transistores, para saber cuales son los mas apropiados, puedes mirar los datasheet, para buscar algo lo mas parecido que sea al original (entre lo que tengas o puedas conseguir). Los BJT no creo que sea critico, pero lo de los JFET creo que es mas importante.

PD: Sobre el fender blender, aunque tenga un sonido fuerte en las bajas frecuencias con una guitarra, creo que un bajo necesita menos recorte que eso... pero vaya, no se... por cierto, que pedal modificaste? (es que soy aficionadillo a esto de los pedales... puede que suba algunas fotos de mis pedales al perfil )


----------

